# Need to make some room in my garage.



## Fan of F1 (Jan 10, 2010)

I want to sell one of my sets of allroad wheels. I have the stock 17" 5 spoke wheels and a set of 18" RS6 Replica wheels in the proper allroad offset with Toyo T1R tires mounted. 
First, I have 4 stock 17" 5 spoke wheels with center caps. They have Yokohama YK520 tires in the 225/55 size. This was the set of wheels that came on my car from the factory and I would rate the wheels at about a 7.5 out of 10 with slight curbing, but no bends The tires are about half worn.
Second, I have a set of 5 18" x 7.5", 20mm offset RS6 replica wheels with the factory Audi center caps. Being the picky person that I am, I bought an extra wheel when I bought these in the event that I damaged one and was no longer able to get them. I also bought tow sets of the factory Audi center caps for these wheels. So all in total there a 5 wheels (one never used) and 8 factory Audi center caps (4 never used. This set also comes with a set of Toyo T1R tires with roughly 30% life remaining. The tires are in a 245/45 size. I would rate the condition of these wheels at a 9.5-10 with no curbing or visible damage. 
Finally, I also have a brand new set of Toyo T1R tires in the 245/45 size that I had bought knowing that the ones mounted on the RS6 wheels were getting worn. These tires are brand new and have not even been mounted on a set of wheels. These tires are over $150.00 each. 
So, I need to sell one of the sets of wheels and if I sell the RS6 wheels, I will also be selling the new set of Toyo tires as well. I am keeping the allroad, so I need to keep one set of wheels and I do not really care which ones that I keep. Let me know if you are interested and make me an offer. You can email me at [email protected] or call me at 614-571-2174.


----------

